# Top 5 beers



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

what are your top 5 beers

1. 2011 stone imperial russian stout belgo anise
2. 2012 stone mperial russian stout
3. stone sublimly self rightious ale
4. highway 78
5. umbroque terrible


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Guinness
Guinness
Guinness
Guinness...and guess what
Bud light!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

mturnmm said:


> Guinness
> Guinness
> Guinness
> Guinness...and guess what
> Bud light!


sorry bud light does not qualify as beer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arrogant Bastard Ale
Double Arrogant Bastard Ale
Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale
Becks Dark the one made in Germany the one now produced in the states sucks!
Dog Fish Head IPA 60.90 you can keep the 120.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Cigar City White Oak Jai Alai
Abita Jockamo IPA
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale - heavenly off the tap
Cigar City Cubano Expresso
Left Hand Fade To Black Vol 1


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Guinness Draught - winter
Guinness bottled - winter
Heineken draught - summer
Carlseberg draught - summer


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Westvleteren 12
Russian River Pliny the Younger
Westvleteren Extra 8
Cigar City Hunahpu’s Imperial Stout - Stranahan’s
Hoegaarden

And I could put another 29-30 in my top five


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

1: My mothers homebrewed chocolate chili stout (it took 3rd in the Alamo City Cerveza Fest)
2: My mothers homebrewed honey porter
3: My mothers homebrewed mead
4: Old Rasputin
5: Smithwicks

I Love going home on leave lots and lots of beer in the parents house :-D


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

In no particular order....as I can't pick my top one:
1. Ayinger Celebrator
2. BBC Steel Rail
3. Sam Adams Oktoberfest
4. Sam Adams Summer
5. Medalla light


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Vicini said:


> sorry bud light does not qualify as beer.


It does on a single parents budget!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, in no order

1. Stone Ruination 10th anni
2. Lagunitas - maximus ipa
3. RR - pliny the elder
4. Guinness 
5. Black market - rye ipa and their new double ipa, bitter bitch


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

In no order:

St Bernardus Apt 12
Rogue Hazelnut Ale
Firestone Oatmeal Stout
Stone Imperial Russian Stout
Hanger 24 Honey Wheat


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Stone Imperial Russian Stout
Dogfish Head 90min IPA
Dogfish Head Burton Baton
Dogfish Head 75min IPA
Stone Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Chimay (blue label)
3 Philosophers
Bell's Oberon
Grolsch
PBR


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Coopers Stout
Coopers Sparkling
Coopers Pale
Coopers Dark
Whatever is on special and doesn't taste like dog water.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

In no particular order.

DFH 90 Min IPA (is the 120 that bad Tony?)
Magic Hat Demo
Magic Hat Vinyl
BBC Dramans Porter
Watchusett Public house Larry


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

max gas said:


> Chimay (blue label)
> 3 Philosophers
> Bell's Oberon
> Grolsch
> PBR


I have no favorite, I like all things beer, but I have to say, Mike's list really fits my palate, just not my budget except for the PBR
Belgian Monk beer (A once a year favorite)
A quad beer (only sampled in NY)
A summertime pale ale (only sampled in NY)
PBR (I would substitute Old Mil)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BurnOne said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> DFH 90 Min IPA (is the 120 that bad Tony?)
> Magic Hat Demo
> ...


Coats the glass like motor oil too much citrus and alcohol for me.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

three floyds gumball head
lagunitas your christmas beer sucks, but since that was a one and done..... lil sumpthin sumpthin ale
stella on tap
dog fish head 60
rogue ruination


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

hmmm... 5...

1) O'Dells IPA (out of Ft. Collins, CO)
2) Russian River Supplication
3) Russian River Blind Pig IPA
4) Weihenstephan Original
5) Bell's Two Hearted

... can you tell I like IPAs?

thanks for the thread, some great beers in here.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great thread! I'm a little drunk now, so I don't think I can narrow it down ATM, but a couple of favorites off the top of my head:

Abita Vanilla Double Dog (which I am drinking now!)
Abita Turbodog
Lazy Magnolia Jefferson Stout
Stone Smoked Porter
basically any porter or stout I'm sure to love. Nut brown ales being a close second.
And when I want something simple, when doing yardwork or whatever, just chugging to stay cool, when only American pisswater will do - it's a tossup between Coors Light and Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fun thread.

Bell's Two Hearted
Bell's Oberon
DFH 90
Chimay
Hacker Pschorr

And I am a fan of the SFH 120, I find it a sweet heavy beer that is great slowly enjoyed.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

kapathy said:


> rogue ruination


you mean stone ruination?

but speaking of rogue has anyone tried their maple bacon ale? i'm intrigued by it but haven't been willing to fork out the $$ for it yet


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

La Fin Du Monde
Firestone Double Barrel Ale (unfiltered - tap room)
Chimay Blue
Firestone Double Jack
Hollister Brewing The Pope I.P.A.

But I love the cheap brews, too! And someday, _someday_ I will have a Yuengling. It's a quest, don't mock!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Vicini said:


> you mean stone ruination?
> 
> but speaking of rogue has anyone tried their maple bacon ale? i'm intrigued by it but haven't been willing to fork out the $$ for it yet


I have! They had some at a beer tasting I went to a few weeks ago. It's....interesting, to say the least. I liked it, and I think it's worth trying for the experience, but I wouldn't want it every day or anything.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

hmm lets see

Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout 
Founders breakfast Stout
Founders Dirty Bastard
Founders red Rye PA
New Holland Dragons Milk


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

android said:


> hmmm... 5...
> 
> 1) O'Dells IPA (out of Ft. Collins, CO)
> 2) Russian River Supplication
> ...


Being from Michigan I love Bell's as well.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Being from Michigan I love Bell's as well.


Everyone should love Bell's. They make just fantastic beer.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yes i did mean the stone lol havent had it in a while...... man i didnt even think about the reds.....

killains, bass, lagunitas imperial red......to many good beers out there


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

Reason I don't drink now...cuz I'd say "the ones before you need another sixer...."


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

1. Stone Ruination IPA
2. Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Ale
3. Bear Republic Racer 5
4. Green Flash Palate Wrecker 
5. Old Rasputin


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> hmm lets see
> 
> Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout
> Founders breakfast Stout
> ...


Man how could I forget KBS. Top five beer for sure!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Alright... I know there's 6 here, but I can't kick one out!

-Chimay Blue
-Palm 
-Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat
-Avondale Vanillaphant (Local)
-Negra Modelo
-Magic Hat #9

_No particular order, list subject to change..._


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

1. Flossmoor Station Station Master
2. Stone Russian Imperial Stout
3. Breckinridge Vanilla Porter
4. Guiness
5. Big Eddy Scotch Ale 2012


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> hmm lets see
> 
> Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout
> Founders breakfast Stout
> ...


Founders just started distributing to Iowa, thank god. I've loved every beer I've had so far, love the dry hopped Pale Ale and the Centennial IPA. Dirty bastard and Rye PA are both tasty as well... hope like hell we get some KBS when it comes out this year (or next).


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Westy 12 and Rochefort 10 are pretty close to tied in my book (good because you can't get Westy 12 here)
RR Pliny the Elder
Celebrator Doppelbock
Elysian Jasmine IPA
Belhaven (the stuff in the can with a widget)
...and so many more, thank God for the explosion of beer legalizing homebrewing has generated


----------



## Hines (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Fullers ESB (London)
2. Schlafly Christmas (Special Release) (St. Louis)
3. Tallgrass Oasis (Kansas)
4. Southern Tier Creme Brulee Imperial Milk Stout (New York)
5. Anchor Steam (San Fransisco)


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Any Homebrew that I currently have kegged or bottled. Mostly Stouts and Black Ales.
2. Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout
3. Shiner Bock
4. Shiner Wild Hare Pale Ale
5. Guiness


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Shiner Hefeweizen
Shiner Bock
Coors
Miller HL
Guiness Stout


----------



## Franco (Aug 3, 2012)

Oaked Arrogant Bastard
Dead Guy Ale
Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale
Left Handed Milk Stout
Golden Monkey Tripel

Yeah, my tastes are pretty much all over the map..


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Allow mw to tout my local brewery - Rahr & Sons Rahr & Sons Brewing Company
They really do brew fine beer and ales

Personally beer, ale, stout, whatever - never cease to amaze me - I'm up to trying something new every night (or morning).
I just love beer.


----------

